# 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi,
I have an 08 2.0T B6 Passat sedan with 18" OEM Sammys. I just bought some use Toyo Proxes T1-S from someone locally and just noticed that 3 are 245-40-18 and 1 is 235-40-18. Will this be a noticeable issue fo rme?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat (faroodi)*

The diameters are different enough that the car will most likely pull in the direction of the smaller tire.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The diameters are different enough that the car will most likely pull in the direction of the smaller tire.

Thx Doc!
My issue is finding another 245 T1-S. I am able to find the T1-R, but the S is discountinued. What do you recommend given the situation?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat (faroodi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *faroodi* »_
Thx Doc!
My issue is finding another 245 T1-S. I am able to find the T1-R, but the S is discountinued. What do you recommend given the situation?

Would I be better off with the newer tread design (in 245) on a rear wheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat (faroodi)*

We don't carry Toyos, but I'd look at whatever replaced it and get a pair of those (or buy 4 new tires of something else from me







)


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We don't carry Toyos, but I'd look at whatever replaced it and get a pair of those (or buy 4 new tires of something else from me







)

Thx!
I just might! Are the 245s OK for this car?


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat (faroodi)*

Any corncerns with 245/40/18 fitment?


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat (faroodi)*

if vehicle is equipped w/ ESP, recommend 4 matching tires of size, tread design, and tread depth. ESP monitors each wheel's rotational speed. tread depth dictates diameter. tread design dictates grip. different designs grip differently especially in slippery conditions. any mismatches increase the probabilty that your ESP will not function correctly.


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat (teutoned)*

Thanks for the info. I will definetely get rid of that 235.








If only I had paid attention....








Will the 245/40/18 fit or will I rub at all?


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat (faroodi)*

10mm wider than OE size. +.3" taller tah OE. most likely won't rub.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat (faroodi)*

245/40-18 is a good fit, no rubs unless you lower 2"


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: 18" Tire Size on B6 Passat (teutoned)*

Thanks!


----------

